# Route Assistance San Jose to Bass Lake Thanks



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

Ill be riding out Thursday morning to meet my family who is already out in Bass Lake. Trying to figure out the best route for making a safe trip. Just looking for options and opinions. Was going to leave around 6am and head out to gilroy via Santa Teresa then cross over 152 then take some streets over to 41 then up to Bass Lake. If you have rode these roads before how rider friendly are they? Thanks for any input. Here is the map I mapped out.

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/san-jose/975127960519948408

Chris


----------



## kmac (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm sorry I don't have good suggestions, but 152 is basically a freeway. Two lanes in each direction, 65 mph speed limit. Lots of trucks going up Pacheco pass. I guess there is a wide shoulder, but I really can't imagine riding that road.


----------



## MTBAlex (Jul 24, 2006)

Chris, you're crazy. 

Alex


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

I would go up and over Hamilton, down Del Puerto into Patterson and head east. But before I do that, I would find some local clubs in the valley and inquire with them on a safer route.

But, that's just me. Good luck. Make sure you do a ride report for us.

jps


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

imjps said:


> I would go up and over Hamilton, down Del Puerto into Patterson and head east. But before I do that, I would find some local clubs in the valley and inquire with them on a safer route.
> 
> But, that's just me. Good luck. Make sure you do a ride report for us.
> 
> jps


That was my original route mileage turns out almost the same but with another 7k of climbing. Ouch... I read route a few days ago which I swear he went through 152 on his way to yosemite. I cant find the thread anymore though. Ill be going through there pretty early in the day so I am hoping traffic wont be horrible. 

Chris


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

MTBAlex said:


> Chris, you're crazy.
> 
> Alex


I heard you had a rough time coming back from Hamilton the other day. lol I am not crazy once you have the fitness its all about the mental. Well get you there.

Chris


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

I worry driving my car on 152. Good luck man. I am of no help but I would do the 7K more of climbing before I would take 152 on a bike. Lots of semi's on a narrow winding hilly road. I've taken this route at all times of day/night and there are always tons of trucks.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Chris:

Don't do this. We all love riding, but riding on 152 is asking for a trip to the hospital or worse. I used to go to Casa de Fruita and saw so many cars weave in/out of their lane. On some stretches, the emergency lane narrows to almost nothing. As others have stated, large trucks commonly uses this road. In fact, as you drive further toward 99, you will see an area where a great number of truck drivers use to rest.

Get an early start, and drive there. Arrive by lunch. Pop open a cold beer and enjoy. You gotta put your feet up some time  .

CHL


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*How I'd start...*

I'd work my way south to Hollister, then take 25 to Paicines (good taqueria there in the store), then head east on Panoche (?) Rd. You're on your own once you get to the Valley. 

152 is not an option.

It's going to be hot.

Edit: Beasore Rd from Cold Strings Summit to Bass Lake is one of my alltime favorite downhill runs. The Scenic Byway is excellent too. Check out http://www.grizzlycentury.org/page5/page5.html for some routes.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

WaitWienie said:


> ...but with another 7k of climbing. Ouch....


Where do you get this 7k of additional climbing? Hamilton is not that hard. Once you're over the the top it's an easy cruise into the valley. Then you have plenty of time to recover before you start climbing the foothills over to Bass Lake.

jps


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. I think I am going to stick with my original route and go over Hamilton just to be safe. Thanks guys.

Chris


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*more*



WaitWienie said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I think I am going to stick with my original route and go over Hamilton just to be safe. Thanks guys.
> 
> Chris


152 is not that bad, in my opinion. I have ridden it dozens of times, primarily from Fresno to Pacheco Pass and back, but also from Fresno, down to Hollister, then around by Casa and up and over the hill. Up the hill is a little sketchy, but after you crest, 152 for the most part has very wide shoulders the rest of the way; can be a little bumpy in spots, but you can stay further away from cars that you could on most 2 lane roads.

There are some refinements I would suggest once you pass Highway 99, though. Drop down to Ave. 12, either through Dos Palos and Firebaugh (33 down to Firebaugh is pretty good), or at Road 16 (very quiet); hwy 145 is not good for bikes, but if you want to minimize mileage, it's the most direct; would be better to stay on Ave 12 until Rd 36, then up to 145; do not go north on 41 -- not suitable for bikes; instead, take 145 on east to Rd 211 ("Oneils Rd"), then north through Oneils, up Rd 200 to Northfork, then up Ridge Rd to Bass Lake, if your destination is on the east side of the lake.

I know every inch of these roads very well, having done ultramarathon training on them for 13 years now. Let me know if you want more specific info.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

On second thought you're right about 152. I fixate on the barrier in the middle when I drive and never looked at 152 as a possible bike route.

If you haven't ridden Panoche or Little Panoche Rd to 25 before, I recommend it--especially during the Green season. It's quiet and scenic.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

robwh9 said:


> I'd work my way south to Hollister, then take 25 to Paicines (good taqueria there in the store), then head east on Panoche (?) Rd. You're on your own once you get to the Valley.
> 
> 152 is not an option.
> 
> ...



Ive ridden a good portion of this route. Actually a nice ride. Id say its much better then 152.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*Panoche*



robwh9 said:


> On second thought you're right about 152. I fixate on the barrier in the middle when I drive and never looked at 152 as a possible bike route.
> 
> If you haven't ridden Panoche or Little Panoche Rd to 25 before, I recommend it--especially during the Green season. It's quiet and scenic.


Panoche Road between Hollister and the central valley is a nice quiet road. Lots of rolling terrain. The only hesitation in doing it vs. 152 is that it would add several hours to the trip. Depends on how much of a hurry you're in.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*route*

This is how I would go, taking it from 152 near I 5 over to Bass Lake. You have many options, but one thing I know for certain is that riding up Hwy 41 is simply not an option. The road gets very narrow, with no shoulder at all in many places, and it has very heavy traffic, motorhomes going to and from Yosemite, drunk people going to a casino, and people drive fast.



http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=CA-152+E%2FCA-33+S&daddr=Santa+Fe+Grde+to:CA-33+S+to:Ave+12+to:Ave+12+to:37.006939,-119.893799+to:Rd+211%2FO'Neals+Rd+to:Rd+274%2FGovernment+Un+High+Rd%2FMalum+Ridge+Rd&geocode=FQxxNQIdqqfJ-A%3BFfqXNAIdauPN-A%3BFQb8MgIdkhzR-A%3BFVxpMwIdfmPV-A%3BFRhnMwIdQozZ-A%3B%3BFfAtNQId-j7d-A%3BFQRNOQIdcgjg-A&hl=en&mra=dpe&mrcr=0&mrsp=5&sz=11&via=1,2,3,4,5,6&sll=36.984455,-119.791489&sspn=0.279181,0.44014&ie=UTF8&ll=37.10886,-120.179443&spn=0.557445,1.400757&z=10


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

Want to thank everyone for their advice and recommendations. This was a brutal solo ride I have a whole new perception to being physically as well as mentally checked out and done. I got a little lost and ended up having to add some miles and climbing. Total was 196 miles with 14.5k of climbing 15 hours. Needless to say I did it but will probably never do a solo like this again... I am for sure planning on doing and completing 3 double century events next year to be a triple crown rider. I think with support and a group to hide in when needed will help very much. Now for the ride report.

Miles 1-15... A warm up through San Jose from Los Gatos to Mt. Hamilton didn't push to hard just a light spin to get everything warmed up, was nice and cool as I remember it was a bit over cast. Tried to get my heart rate up a few times to get the blood going before the climb.

Miles 15-33... The ride up to the Observatory... it was nice a quiet, still really early almost no vehicles I think maybe 3 passed me the whole way up the mountain. Just tried to keep it nice and easy as to not use to much energy right at the start of the ride. It was so nice to start in the overcast then climb out to the sun then look back and see everything covered in fog but clear sky's above. 

Miles 33-75... Down the back side of Mt. Hamilton into Patterson was fun with a few rollers, took it easy on the decent trying to not pick up much speed which was pretty easy to do on the first miles if you are feeling brave. Came down San Antonio Valley then went right onto Del Puerto Canyon. Del Puerto Canyon was a nice rolling decent saw a few motorcycles coming the other direction but other than that not much traffic at all... From the start of Mt. Hamilton until this point I could probably count on my hands the number of vehicles I saw on the road.

Miles 75-110.. This was the ride through Patterson and Turlock... All flat and the sun was starting to come out. Stopped at a gas station for a quick break and to refill my water bottles which I had not had a chance to do since the top of Mt. Hamilton. Ran into a construction site in which they had closed off the road and had to walk the bike about 1/2 a mile across the dirt. Right before leaving Turlock I stopped at a McDonalds and had sat down for a big mac, fry's and large coke... It was so good... lol Got a little lost trying to find my way from W. Main to East Street but got it figured out after 3-4 mile detour.

Miles 110-150... Turlock Rd-Merced Falls Rd.-Hornitos Rd. Ok this is when it started to get hot... really hot... I was going through 2 bottles of water and a bottle of gatorade every 12-15 miles at this point. This is where the rollers started and the heat really started to sap my energy. Took a wrong turn which I later had to pay for with a nasty climb and an an extra 7-8 miles. Ended up in Cathey's Valley off of 140

Miles 150-162... The ride up 140 to Mariposa... This ride sucked... fast traffic... small shoulder and a not so fun climb... I don't care what mapmyride says all the hills from here are out were way steeper than it says they are... Its hot as hell and the heat and mileage by this point were taking their toll on me. 

Miles 162-188... Mariposa-Oakhurst... I was ready to call it a day once I got to Mariposa, I talked to a local there and asked him how bad the hills were over to Oakhurst. His reply... there was one god climb then a few rollers then flat into Oakhurst. I figured what the hell I made it this far eat something hydrate and get your ass back out there. I started the first climb then decend, then climb and decend, and climb and decend, and again and again I started to think in my head rollers? Flats? was this idiot thinking about the same hills? Mentally I was checked out I had been very careful to watch my MPH on the decents up until now in which my body was in auto pilot. I glanced down at one point to see my computer say 46mph and thought OK mind check pay attention. I felt like I was doing Hicks, Sierra, Quimby, Metcalf, 9, one after the other. Nearing Oakhurst it was just about sunset and I was starting to hope and pray that everyone waiting for me at Bass Lake was out looking because I would have gladly called it a day. Gladly. Doing 35 miles of climbing after 150 miles is not fun at all.

Miles 188-196 Oakhurst- Bass Lake The final miles and the final climbs... I thought I would get a bit of energy knowing I was in the final miles, but I didn't, I felt like dying and falling over and asking for a ride at this point I was willing to pay good money for one. The sun had just gone down and I rode the last 25 min as it was getting dark. The final mile was a decent down to where we were staying, a sigh of relief and sense of accomplishment made me feel great for about .02 seconds... lol I was met with open arms and a beer. Went and sat in the hot tub for about an hour and just let myself relax. 

Final thoughts...Great ride... will I do it again? NO at least not by myself on a solo mission. Although my body was tired I was surprised my legs were not hurting that bad. the only part that hurt was my lungs, I think from breathing all that hot air though the day. I could have spent my next days there with a better recovery plan but that didn't happen... lol went on a 10 mile ride the next morning then went hiking at yosemite then proceeded to spend the next two days drinking alcohol like it was recovery... If you made it this far with me then thanks for reading.

Chris


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Chis, that was a good read! Never done anything like that but I can remember that feeling of checking out. I was riding out of Lake Forest in Socal up the coast. When I got to Huntington Beach I felt so good. I saw on my phone GPS that UCLA where my sister goes to school was only 35-40 more miles. I had already done that distance to get to HB so I though "ah, cool just make it a century" not thinking that I'd have to retrace the distance that I had just ridden. On the way back outside Irvine (after like 140 miles) was just pedaling by unknown force. I had been good about putting calories in but nothing seemed to help at that time and it was getting dark. I just remember a voice in my head commenting "he's pedaling squares!" and thinking that was soooo funny.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

WaitWienie said:


> then proceeded to spend the next two days drinking alcohol like it was recovery...


Wow, just wow.


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

It really is amazing to get to that point and see how your body reacts... I was doing the same thing but the voice in my head was commenting " Tap, Tap, Tap, Tap " I couldn't help but laugh a little once I recognized I was saying this over and over in my head. Almost like my brain knew it was no longer simply doing circles and it had to step in to keep my legs moving by telling them constantly. lol

Chris




dwgranda said:


> Chis, that was a good read! Never done anything like that but I can remember that feeling of checking out. I was riding out of Lake Forest in Socal up the coast. When I got to Huntington Beach I felt so good. I saw on my phone GPS that UCLA where my sister goes to school was only 35-40 more miles. I had already done that distance to get to HB so I though "ah, cool just make it a century" not thinking that I'd have to retrace the distance that I had just ridden. On the way back outside Irvine (after like 140 miles) was just pedaling by unknown force. I had been good about putting calories in but nothing seemed to help at that time and it was getting dark. I just remember a voice in my head commenting "he's pedaling squares!" and thinking that was soooo funny.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

Congrats on your accomplishment. Great write up. 
Thanks for the ride report. 

jps


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*cool*

Sounds like it was a great adventure. My most memorable rides in my life were not races or organized events, but the ones where I just rode and did something I had never done before, usually all alone. Good for you.

Not riding back?


----------

